# Is this a proper FIM?



## Lady.J (May 19, 2012)

Hi, I'm a first time grower with two plants under a scrog. The top of one plant was growing a bit taller than the other, so I decided to Fim to even things out. I pinched off an estimated 80% of the new growth. This is 2.5 days later, noticed the new growth branches are extended out where they previously were together. Does it seem like I did this properly? Sorry if this is a stupid question but am not sure what to expect. Thank you in advance


----------



## ranchos429 (May 20, 2012)

looks like you might have a few hard to tell......i use to fim but it was unreliable to me because i wouldnd get multi tops 100% of the time and sorta seemed to stress plants out...now i either top and or lst just more fun for me.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

LST is cool, going to experiment with it soon...but this is one plant out of two in a scrog and is taller (even while fimmed), trying to get them as even as possible.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 20, 2012)

thats the fim!


----------



## SSHZ (May 20, 2012)

Looks about right but remember, all strains react differently to it. Some like it and really thrive with it and others not so much. It's kind of like hit or miss.........


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I will keep that in mind! Thanks for taking the time to say something. I've heard good things about sour kush being resilient so hopefully it works out. Will post a new pic here in a sec, dark period is almost up.


----------

